
Trump budget seeks cuts in science funding - daegloe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/science/2019/03/11/trump-budget-seeks-cuts-science-funding/
======
zepto
Great!

------
foobarbazetc
Build. The. Wall.

Clean. Air. Is. Overrated.

Safe. Water. Is. A. Luxury.

